# motor repair



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

Any ideas how the brushes come out of this motor. Its a small 1500 switcher and its dead


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, I used a small thin blade flat screwdriver, they just pry out.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

ennisdavis said:


> Any ideas how the brushes come out of this motor. Its a small 1500 switcher and its dead


ennisdavis;

That's an old three-pole Rivarossi motor, mounted in the world's fastest switching locomotive. The brushes are in brass tubes that just pull straight out of the motor. That loco had a minimum speed of about 60 scale miles per hour and at full throttle could easily break 150. It's usefulness as a switch engine, or even as a road locomotive, was pretty bad, to say the least. There are much much better switchers available now, including some that are quite close in size & looks to that one. I'll let you decide whether you want to replace the brushes, the motor, (if you can find either for this 1970s model) or the whole locomotive with a much better-running one. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Those Atlas S2s and S4s are really nice. What is that thing?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

biglionelguy said:


> Those Atlas S2s and S4s are really nice. What is that thing?


bigiionelguy;

If by "that thing" you mean the locomotive in the OP's photo, its an old Rivarossi SW 1500. If you read my response to him above you will learn about its speed problem.

Traction Fan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a little fast for shunting duty. DCC locomotive decoders today have a shunting mode that will really slow down the speed steps. They crawl almost imperceptibly.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> That's a little fast for shunting duty. DCC locomotive decoders today have a shunting mode that will really slow down the speed steps. They crawl almost imperceptibly.


MichealE;

"A little fast!" Good one. Shunting cars at 60 mph would be !  

Traction Fan


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

"shunting duty", That's a new one for me, hadn't heard it used before. .


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is the term for 'switching' used in Europe.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> That is the term for 'switching' used in Europe.


I know. You used it, so I did.

Traction Fan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was replying to rrjim1. I figured _you_ knew.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, looking at you picture I guessed it was a term used in Europe. I just never heard it used.


----------

